
CEO of Cambridge Analytica explains hyper-targeting political campaigns (2016) - misterbowfinger
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8Dd5aVXLCc
======
misterbowfinger
FYI, Cambridge Analytica was used extensively for both the Cruz and Trump
campaigns

